
Show HN: Explore your Firefox history using Metabase - sails
https://github.com/mattarderne/firefox_explore
======
sails
I've been pitching Metabase to small businesses for a while and think it is a
great entry to business intelligence tools, and has been growing nicely as an
open source project []. Firefox exposes a sqlite db and so this project is a
nice way to demo some of the ways of using it.

[]
[https://github.com/metabase/metabase](https://github.com/metabase/metabase)

